# Cant stop diarrhea



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

My doe has diarrhea occasionally, but now its worse. I have administered pro-biotics and pepto bismol. But its not getting better. Someone suggested using Kaopktate. Any suggestions? Dorit


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Cant stop dhiarea *

Do you know what the cause is? Sometimes, too much protein can cause diarrhea. Have you done a fecal? I don't think probiotics do much for an older animal. Do you put yeast in her minerals? Any feed changes? There's probably a lot of things that can cause diarrhea (I just don't know what they all are).

My only suggestion would have been the pepto.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Cant stop dhiarea *

Oh, and any temp?


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: Cant stop dhiarea *

Has she been eating a lot of wet grass? You may want to take a fecal sample to a vet so they can see if what she has is bacterial rather than parasitic diarrhea. In the meantime, either Kaopectolin or slippery elm tea should help ease her digestive system.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Cant stop dhiarea *

Diarrhea is never normal in a goat, unless new to a property, or a new pasture, or trapped in a dry lot with no access to pasture and then they get into pasture, new growth should not be blamed for diarrhea. We know now that no amount of probitoics in any form touch the rumen except lactobacilicus, there is no probiotics found in probios or fast track etc,,,that is the same as beneficial bacteria found in the rumen. So although yes it does help with the intestine, by the time this liquid diarrhea is zooming past the intestines it isn't going to slow it down.

You have to fix the problem......does she have a fever? Are her eyelid membranes a normal color (the anemia chart Famacha is in goatkeeping 101, what color is she), what color is the poop, is she ill? Does it smell like death? What did you worm her with the day she kidded? We had a spike in HC in 2 of our does, so although they are due to kid and would normally only get wormed the day they kid, we wormed the entire adult milking herd yesterday because of this. Those who are going into late spring kidding may not be able to wait until then to do their first wormings of the year. We haven't had a winter, rain doesn't count 

Then yes use all the stuff to try to stop the diarrhea or slow it down, I prefer to use banamine. Vicki


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Cant stop dhiarea *

I use psyllium husks. I mix it either dry in their grain if they are eating or I mix it with a bit of water and drench them. It soaks up the water in the digestive tract and also helps to move any bad things along and out.

It's also is used if they are constipated and helps the same way.


----------



## kerryandjennie (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Cant stop dhiarea *

I know I'm not really educated enough to tell anyone what to do, but I've had success stopping it with 1/2 a tablet of immodium.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Cant stop dhiarea *

I didnt worm her the day she kidded, I started Cydectin about 2 weeks later and am doing the once a week for 3 weeks. I have one dose left to give. She is also eating grass and clover, which is new growth. And yes it stinks, My barn never smelled bad before these cow patties.
I am going to give her batamine. She's the doe that had 5 kids 3 weeks ago and has not been eating much since. Shes putting out a good amount of milk. I am trying to entice her with crimped oats, sweet feed, us alfalfa dehydrated, crackers, vanilla wafers and as I said, pepto bysmol. Dorit


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Cant stop dhiarea *

I'd probably treat for coccidia too. Wondering how Vicki feels about that. Sometimes they loosen up with new growth, but I can't recall it being stinky.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Cant stop dhiarea *

I would get to the vet then if it stinks, stinky diarrhea in adults is ecoli or giarrdia. There are also worms that Cydectin does not get although most don't cause diarrhea, and it can be a cocci outbreak. The refridgerator method can work, sulfa for cocci and also bacterial enterititis, a white wormer (safeguard/panacur which if I remember correctly is also treating giarrdia) along with her dosings of cydectin....and treating her with an antibiotic for ecoli, we have a write up in goatkeeping 101 on ecoli.


----------



## skeeter (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Cant stop dhiarea *

The treatment I use for Giardia is Safeguard at 3 times the lable dose for 7 days in a row.
We get it bad here some years and use prevention on our kids for it along with their cocci meds.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Cant stop dhiarea *

So right about this one, Vicki. Panacur/Safeguard and possibly an antibiotic for this doe.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Cant stop dhiarea *

I did a fecal and did not see worms. So I am going to treat for coccidiosis. Does anyone know the dosage for an adult doe?


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Cant stop dhiarea *

What drug are you using? With Corid liquid I settled on mixing it 50/50 with water and giving it according to label instructions. Or half the dosage on the bottle and give it straight (mine never seem to care).


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Cant stop dhiarea *

Angie that isn't the dosage for Corid...you use it straight out of the bottle at 6cc per 25 pounds for 5 days, which you would have to tube in an adult animal to not have them aspirate that amount of drug.

I have used calf span boluses that contain sulfa's, easy to give because you simply bolus them like you do your copper, using twice as much. But this is the time to read the information on Baycox, we have a new thread on it Lee started, since you can give it once and then refecal.

Dorit what did you see on fecal, could you identify the eggs? Vicki


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Cant stop dhiarea *

Dang, that's sure alot of it. My vet had me following the bottle instructions which I quickly figured out was worthless, lol. Got to use up this half gallon of Corid that the vet sold me, and then I want to switch to Baycox too.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Cant stop dhiarea *

I love it for my kids prevention, since I lambar they don't care what is in their morning lambar! But I can see how it is a hassle for dam raising. Vicki


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Cant stop dhiarea *

Yes, I am going to do the bottle a day thing so I can make it easier. Drenching is awful, and by day five they run when they see you coming.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Vicki, I didn't see anything except air bubbles and I made up two slides. I am worming her with Cydectin currently. Since she does not look or act in distress, eating browse and alfalfa hay and giving a gallon of milk I think I will give her Di-Methox 12.5% . Will you give me a dosage and duration please? Dorit


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

I would really suggest you consult a vet about this. I personally don't think that deworming a doe once a week for several weeks with Cydectin is a good idea. And all the medical suggestions you'll receive on this list may or may not be valid since no one has had any interaction with this doe. I'm just sayin' . . .


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Caroline, Dorit is worming every 10 days 3 times, which kills all lifecycles of the worms we have problems with in our area....since she has had a time of it with her does. Not using the right wormer, dosages etc... from poor advice. 

I think if her first post had included that the doe is still milking very well, does not look or act like she is in distress and eating well....I would tell her to do nothing more than take a fecal to the vet. But any diarrhea signals a problem in the rumen and intestines, and if she is used to the grass like my does are since they aren't gated away from it, this far passed kidding you should see no loose stools, let alone diarrhea. And for many this is the only vet advice the goats will ever see. So we do the best we can. Diarrhea after kidding and with the new flush of grass is nearly always cocci and worms, and with the stress this doe had, likely cocci. 

Dorit unless you know how to tube Dimethox 12.5% including albon and sulmet is way to much drug at nearly 1cc per 2 pounds to give to an adult doe. Vicki


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I just got delivery of Di-methox 12.5% from Jeffers. I can't find any dosage directions for this % anywhere, I called Jeffers and talked to their goat person who advised to administer 3-5cc orally for 10 days for the doe and 8cc/per day for 5 days the babies. She added that this is used for large meat goats and she 'assumes' that it applies to dairy as well. I have not given her any at this point. I am tempted to just let her be and only give her B complex shots. I gave the babies 8cc today and unless told otherwise plan to give them 8cc for another 4 days. I have already injected pepto bysmol using this yellow plastic tube with a metal bent rod, is that what you mean by 'tube'? Dorit


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

No that is a dosing gun. Tubing is putting a tube down a does throat so she can not aspirate something into her lung, it goes from her mouth right into the rumen.

Sulfa's like dimethox/albon/sulmet are dosed by weight. Think about this logically, you are going to give a huge milker 3 to 5 cc orally (is that a 100 pound FF or a 220 pound 8 year old), yet a kid 8cc (and is this a kid that weighs 10 pounds or 60 pounds)? Did you by any chance write down who told you this, I know the company very well, I helped them with their Lysigin directions for dairy goats...I would love to tell them what someone who is answering their phones in shipping and receiving is saying about dosages. Another form of sulfa but 12.5% Sulmet is 1 ounce per 100 pounds.

My point is, this is way to much drug to go into a rumen. Goats do not swallow much of any liquid into their rumen, why goats who are not used to grass, go out on it, get all that liquid in their rumen and bloat, or get diarrhea. Goats cock their heads, shuts the esophigial groove in their throat, and the water by-passes the rumen. Flooding the rumen with ounces of liquid is going to set her up for polio as it makes her rumen sluggish and she no longer produces enough B1 in her unhealthy rumen. I don't use it, wouldn't use it so no guess at a dosage from me.

Fecal, count occysyts, use this product and fecal again to see if the dosages worked. Vicki


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Vicki, At Jeffers I spoke to a woman named Avril, she has a British accent. I just bought a gallon so I would like to use it. Thanks for supplying dosages.
What do you use for Cocci prevention? Can I test for coccidiosis?
Is "Goat Medicine" like the Merck Vet Manuel? Because if it is then that is not what I am looking for, I need dosages for meds, what to do if...like a PDR for goats. thanks, Dorit


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Dorit said:


> What do you use for Cocci prevention? Can I test for coccidiosis?
> Is "Goat Medicine" like the Merck Vet Manuel? Because if it is then that is not what I am looking for, I need dosages for meds, what to do if...like a PDR for goats. thanks, Dorit


Yes, you can test for cocci. It shows up on a fecal.

Goat Medicine is a great book! But if you are only looking for dosages for different meds, you can find all you need here on DGI. There are dosages in the wormer/cocci section (and they list dosages for the different strengths of the meds, too) and also in GK101. Or, use the search key and be specific. I can always find what I'm looking for that way....especially treatments and dosages.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Dorit you need to go to goatkeeping 101 and print it out, viola your goat book. When you get to Joyce's old site, saanendoah.com drug lists, use them and then start jotting down information on different dosages on the forum, especially add the worming and cocci section. The information on hypocalcemia from Sue Reith etc. Then you won't have to buy a book.

Even I jot down information to try, new antibiotics to me and their dosages if someone used them successfully..I am a creature of habit so it takes a lot for me to move to something new.

Goat Medcine has chapters broken down into sections of the body, then diseases of each, with symptoms, treatment and prevention of.....the biggest wealth is the bibliography in which all the testings and info that it comes from you can then go look up at a university library, read the tests for yourself, and yes I have come to wildly different conclusions than the two who wrote the book did, especially adding to what I KNOW happens on the farm. So do I agree with 100% of Goat Medicine, of course not, they don't have goats in the south either  V


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Dorit, have you thought about using baycox for your adult doe? It's a one time treatment. You will still be able to use the dimethox on your kids. That gallon won't last as long as you might think when treating lots of kids every three weeks.

http://www.horseprerace.com/bayer-baycox-toltrazuril-200ml-p-29.html

I have been able to find dosages to any drug I needed to use in the sticky notes in the DGI forum. I have everything printed up and handy whenever I need it. The cocci dosages by weight for all the normal cocci drugs like corid and dimethox are right there too. Also, when I get a new bottle of wormer, banamine, etc. I write the dosage per pound on the bottle, box or label, where ever it won't smudge off. Saves a lot of time.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

OK I get it. I search the site but am not wording it in a way to find things quickly. And jotting down comments and advice from threads is what I will start doing. The on line book mentioned is also a great source of info. My problem with the dimethox was that I bought a qt from vet and it said for use in dogs and cats and was at 5%, on DGI all I saw was dimethoc at 40%, and didnt see anything for 12.5% and to make it more confusing, on the bottle below the 12.5% it says 3.75g per fluid oz, what the heck does that mean???. So I will do 1cc per 10 pounds for the next 9 days for the kids. Thanks all. Dorit


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Anita, 
What is the dosage on the bacox gave the link for?


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

A friend came over to look at my doe's feces. Well, what I assumed is diarrhea is just loose stool. I know, I know, I am micro managing. But please remember I am a new mother :/ . So now I am ploughing through the site and printing out info. I am going to post some questions on a new thread. thanks all . Dorit


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

I think I said this on another thread but will repeat here - the dosage for Baycox (a/k/a Toltrazuril) is 20 mg/kg which works out to be 1 cc/5.5 lbs.


----------

